# BLACK Agile Interceptor Pro arrived, Pix



## 4nkam (May 19, 2007)

Here are a few pix of the black interceptor pro  Sorry for the quality, the lighting isn't that great right now. I will get some better pix up soon along with some thoughts. 



































I also received one the the al2000s


----------



## guitarplayerone (May 19, 2007)

how is the neck on that


----------



## Shawn (May 19, 2007)

Nice score on both guitars. I really like the Interceptor, very nice. Congrats!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2007)

*Drool* Man, is that Interceptor gorgeous!


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2007)

Beautiful guitar. Congrats!


----------



## Variant (May 19, 2007)

Good lord, that Agile is sexy... I know they're of mediocre quality, but 27", ebony fingerboard, trans black over figured maple, archtop body... a Floyd and EMGs... soooooo tempting to buy as a holdover until I get my RG2228. If you decide to sell it anytime soon, PM me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 19, 2007)

Well it sure does look nice!

Is yours 81-7/707? It's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## 4nkam (May 19, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> how is the neck on that



Good question  As far as I can tell, it's the same as the previous blue/original Interceptor that I recently sold. Kinda feels a bit different, but maybe that's just cuz of the finish...? Anyway, here's how it compares to a 1527 at the first fret:


----------



## olejason (May 19, 2007)

Man that looks awesome, how do you like the trem?


----------



## 4nkam (May 19, 2007)

They're 707s and I haven't used the trem yet. The 7 is actually my brother's, maybe he will post what he thinks of it  But so far, he really likes it a lot better than the original Interceptor 

A few new pix:


----------



## b3n (May 19, 2007)

oooh...that's nice.


----------



## axechain (May 19, 2007)

oh man that thing is screaming to buy it for the money it shure tells me to go from carvin and buy 2 of those just wish that they could do a hardtail version like RG7321


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 19, 2007)

Nice one! I'm glad I got the blue version, but that trans black looks very cool in the light.


----------



## Cancer (May 19, 2007)

Wow.....just wow. That is really nice. Congrats.



Variant said:


> Good lord, that Agile is sexy... I know they're of mediocre quality, but 27", ebony fingerboard, trans black over figured maple, archtop body... a Floyd and EMGs... soooooo tempting to buy as a holdover until I get my RG2228. If you decide to sell it anytime soon, PM me.



I wouldn't say "mediocre" even for the old Interceptor, it was very decent for its price point, even with the trem issues, which I hear are resolved on the Pro.

I'm just glad they lowered the scale length to 25.5", I was really starting to miss that tension.


----------



## playstopause (May 19, 2007)

Variant said:


> I know they're of mediocre quality...



Like psyphre said, i don't think there's many people out there thinking it's mediocre.
Especially regarding its price range.


----------



## ultimeus (May 20, 2007)

I love it, for the price that's an amazing guitar.


----------



## Daggorath (May 20, 2007)

4nkam said:


> They're 707s and I haven't used the trem yet. The 7 is actually my brother's, maybe he will post what he thinks of it  But so far, he really likes it a lot better than the original Interceptor
> 
> A few new pix:



Thanks for teh GAS.


----------



## Battle-axe (May 20, 2007)

That looks far better than how I thought it'd look in black. Congrats!  They really need to some out with a fixed bridge, 27" scale version of the Pro!


----------



## 4nkam (May 20, 2007)

For $600, you're getting a LOT of guitar with this monster. Here are the specs:

Mahogany body/flame maple top
Neckthrough 5 piece maple neck
Licensed Floyd
EMG 707 pickups
1 volume, 1 tone, 3 way toggle
25.5" scale
Ebony fretboard
24 extra jumbo frets
No inlays
flamed headstock
Grover tuners

So how does it play, sound, and feel? It honestly gets two huge thumbs up all around. The cosmetics are great and I can find no flaws or anything that stands out as a potential negative. The ONLY thing would have to be the licensed Floyd instead of a real one...BUT it feels better than the last Interceptor's and it seems pretty stable so far. 

The Fretboard is verrrrrrrrrry smooth and great ebony. It has/had the same type of slightly glossy/shine to it that other new guitars have but it wears down with playing. The frets are very nice, well shaped, and feel very smooth.

You may notice that the cutaways are a bit sculpted and provide a little better access around the neck too.

The EMGs are pretty sweet, very crunchy and a great balance for the mahogany/maple combo. 

Also, the other change from the prior version is the scale length. The Pro is back down to 25.5" and is VERY comfortable to play on. The neck profile seems a bit better than the original Interceptor too. It's still thick, but not uncomfortable.

This really isn't a "good guitar for the money guitar," it's just plain great. If you're looking for a cool seven string, definitely give this one a look.





































Here's how the neck profile compares to an Ibanez 1527 prestige profile at the first fret:


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 20, 2007)

droolworthy pics man!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

dude, your givein me major gas, what did that puppy run ya? its georgus


----------



## Cancer (May 20, 2007)

I am soooooo getting one of these.....thanks for the pics.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

do you have to special request this one or is it on their page? i didnt see an interceptor on their page with emgs


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 20, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> do you have to special request this one or is it on their page? i didnt see an interceptor on their page with emgs


http://www.rondomusic.net/interceptorpro25.html

their thumbnail was the regular interceptor


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

sweet, will they do you any finish you want? i'd really like a red stained one similar to the black one shown here


----------



## Cancer (May 20, 2007)

Look like you got the last black one too, only blue flame is available.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2007)

a little detail i noticed as well, on the web pics for rondo the hs for the black one is straight stain, on the pics of this one, it looks like there is a black sunburst on the hs


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 20, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> a little detail i noticed as well, on the web pics for rondo the hs for the black one is straight stain, on the pics of this one, it looks like there is a black sunburst on the hs



No, you can see a slight bit of burst on the HS of the black one on the Rondo site. It's probably a lighting issue.


----------



## kmanick (May 20, 2007)

god damn that thing looks sweet !


----------



## Shannon (May 20, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Look like you got the last black one too, only blue flame is available.



...and I may be buying it! But damnit, they REALLY need to do a green flamed maple.


----------



## Variant (May 21, 2007)

psyphre said:


> I wouldn't say "mediocre" even for the old Interceptor, it was very decent for its price point, even with the trem issues, which I hear are resolved on the Pro.



That's good to hear, and makes it that much more tempting. How would you say in compares to an RG7620? 



> I'm just glad they lowered the scale length to 25.5", I was really starting to miss that tension.



I'm on the contrary there, the 25.5" kills it for me, as does that chunky neck.


----------



## Cancer (May 21, 2007)

Variant said:


> That's good to hear, and makes it that much more tempting. How would you say in compares to an RG7620?



My old Interceptor was better then my RG7620 soundwise, probably due to extended scale and real Blazes (my old 7620 had New 7's). Comfort wise though, the RG kicked its ass, I mean really you just can't beat the neck on the RG, although I will say that anyone who like the LTD xx07 series would have liked the neck just fine.


----------



## Variant (May 21, 2007)

psyphre said:


> My old Interceptor was better then my RG7620 soundwise, probably due to extended scale and real Blazes (my old 7620 had New 7's). Comfort wise though, the RG kicked its ass, I mean really you just can't beat the neck on the RG, although I will say that anyone who like the LTD xx07 series would have liked the neck just fine.



 That's what I was afraid of... I friggen' hate 90% of ESP/LTD necks. Seriously, if the Rondo guy is listening: *Interceptor Pro* neck-thru, just like this one... with a *Wizard-esque profile*, EMG's, and either a *27.0"* or a 26 fret *28.625"* (standard 25.5" scale + 2 frets at the bottom) scale and I'll give you money!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 21, 2007)

eeeh, i could care about the extended scale, they already have extended scale interceptor, i dig the 25.5


----------



## Variant (May 21, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> eeeh, i could care about the extended scale, they already have extended scale interceptor, i dig the 25.5



You're obviously not tuning as low as myself.


----------



## Cancer (May 21, 2007)

Variant said:


> You're obviously not tuning as low as myself.



Y'know they do have baritones on Rondo's site.


----------



## MetalMike (May 21, 2007)

Nice guitar. 

I expect NickCornier to jump on one of the blue flame top models, but then again, Marty Friedman dosn't use EMGs.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 21, 2007)

i'm foamin at the mouth for one of these puppys


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Mate .... Black Interceptor pro ... EPIC GAS!!!!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

TimSE said:


> Mate .... Black Interceptor pro ... EPIC GAS!!!!!!



man you really dig these interceptors don't you? 

i have a custom one on the way, and i'll be sure to post pics of it when it arrives. if you want info on ordering a custom interceptor, pm me.

btw, i WAS NOT the person who neg repped you for that other thread. i was actually going to give you positive rep for reminding me how badass agiles are.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 26, 2007)

He has the GAS!! lol that was me like 3 months ago - too bad nothing ever materialized from Rondo.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> He has the GAS!! lol that was me like 3 months ago - too bad nothing ever materialized from Rondo.



you just gotta be patient bro, it'll happen.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> man you really dig these interceptors don't you?
> 
> i have a custom one on the way, and i'll be sure to post pics of it when it arrives. if you want info on ordering a custom interceptor, pm me.
> 
> btw, i WAS NOT the person who neg repped you for that other thread. i was actually going to give you positive rep for reminding me how badass agiles are.



Hah man interceptors are the shit! cant get enough of em! espesh as i dont own one .. yet! will deff be gettin one as soon as iv got my C7 hellraiser.

hadnt realised i had neg rep. not that fussed so


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Man, those are beautiful guitars.


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

Mmmhm. This one is actually mine. I've got to say it beats my rg1527. Only thing is the finish on these are kind of thin. I miss the old interceptor I had, but this one is much better.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Splees said:


> Mmmhm. This one is actually mine. I've got to say it beats my rg1527. Only thing is the finish on these are kind of thin. I miss the old interceptor I had, but this one is much better.



Better than a RG1527?? how do the necks compair? im 99.9% comvinced il be getting one when i have the money and just wanna find out all i can about them.
Im a low action+Thin neck player. i have an Ibanez Rg7420 which the neck isnt exactly thin but still find it fine to play on.
are the necks noticably different?


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

It plays much, much better than my 1527. The action on the interceptor is very low, it just feels easier to play. I liked the thinner Ibanez necks for a while too. 
my brother made a little mold to compare. On the left is the 1527, the right hand side is the interceptor pro.http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...e-interceptor-pro-arrived-pix.html#post505060 
The 1527 I have is from 2004. I've heard they're not as full as the newer ones. The Interceptor though has a fairly full feeling neck. Definitely has some shape to it. I don't mind it at all. I rarely play my 1527 anymore. Sometimes I'll take it out for a few days. Try to convince myself I like Ibanez again.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Hah Ya i know what u mean! I hate to say it but Iv really gone off my Ibanez's recently. not to say i dont still like em but i know what u mean by how they dont feel full in the necks. 
I find im perfectly fine with thicker necks if the action is low enough to get by on it, so thats good to hear about the agile necks and action setup.

As a company i think ibanez are assholes tbh! its the "little" things like how u can only get j.customs in japan, the LACS is only for endorsees, and how they keep discontinuing models n shit. iv thought ibanez where the dogs bollocks for ages too until i started trying schecters and parkers etc cus i couldnt find a ibanez 7string i liked thats new.
As a result Im getting a C7 Hellraiser soon and then an Agile not unlike urs i think. maybe the larger scale lenth - 707s all the way too.

Cheers for helpin me out with the odd bitta info on them btw! most helpful!


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh yeah definitely. Ibanez make some great guitars but there are BETTER guitars out there. At least that's the way I feel. I owned a 7620, and a 7621 for a while. They were pretty decent. Even the GIO seven wasn't that bad after some mods. I'm wondering about how the rg8 and the S7's play though. 

The 707s sound great in this thing btw. I was surprised with the trem too. The one I had on the earlier, original, Interceptor wasn't that great. I can actually use this one. 

I would like it if they made this one in a longer scale. I know there is a new 27" Septor coming out soon with a maple/ebony board option. I'm probably going to pick that one up if I can sell off the 1527 in time.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Wicked! Dont spose u know when theyr coming out do you? also there only seems to be the green interceptor avalible atm... i think its stunning but i wouldnt really want one. Full on GAS for the blackflame one!
That kurt fella hasnt got back to my email yet.


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah kurt is pretty busy right now. I've read somewhere, probably in this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...eed-up-final-interceptor-pro-27-specs-52.html that it SHOULD be coming out at the end of this month. The way I see it, it's more like mid January, you know with the holiday season and all. That's just what I think. I haven't heard for sure.

I have been thinking of getting the green one too 27" scale, floyd.  I want a maple board one though. I hope I can snag one.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya totaly! Tis a C7 Hellraiser for me for the moment but think itl deff be a Blackflame 27" with floydR when money is all groovey. i think with a hellraiser to keep me busy i wont mind wait any amount of time for the agile so... Forward planning!! 
They really are amazingly beautiful guitars tho.. and for the price its just unreal almost!
Wish i had herd of them soon.. or already had the money to buy one!


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

Definitely. That's another thing I'm hoping for. Hellraiser OFR production models and more of the Interceptor Pros. I can hardly believe it too. Some people would say it's a cheap guitar, but I don't think they've actually played it. hahah  Damn I want to see this new Agile.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya same! im really interested to see whats ganna happen with the hellraiser OFR protos! im hoping its almost a mirror image to the ones out already but with a floyd obvz. certainly wouldnt say no to one thats forsure! Agile first of course tho hah


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

This one is pretty intense, I hope the new one can match or beat it. If I get it I'll probably throw in some Dimarzo EVOs to mix things up. I check rondo everynight before bed. hahaha. Ah I'm a loser.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

hah ohdeeear
sayin that dont think i can blame you! prob will be doing the exact same thing for a while.
will need to sort out my money and get this blackflame interceptor pro orderd!

but still! bring on the hellraiser first!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

there's been no indication from kurt or otherwise that the interceptor pro will be released again. there is however, a new septor coming out soon enough that wil be 27" scale with a TOM bridge. i will look just like the interceptor pro other than the two things i just mentioned. kurt can have a custom built for you with whatever specs you want, though.


----------



## Jason (Dec 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> btw, i WAS NOT the person who neg repped you for that other thread. i was actually going to give you positive rep for reminding me how badass agiles are.



Ya that is bullshit  Come on guys don't abuse the rep system at least sign your reps


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ya that is bullshit  Come on guys don't abuse the rep system at least sign your reps



wait, are you saying it was me duder?
because it wasn't.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2007)

That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Jason (Dec 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> wait, are you saying it was me duder?
> because it wasn't.



 Duh I know it wasnt you


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

Jason said:


> Duh I know it wasnt you



haha... sorry dude. i just didn't know if the "" was you being sarcastic or not.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 26, 2007)

We need more of these out on the used market. I wonder who bought one of these.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmm kind of a shame its this hard to get hold of these guitars. even gettin wanted colour finishes seems to be an issue.
I think i was ganna get a custom build anyways so that way it doesnt seem to be that bad... sucks about hte waiting time tho. sayin that that custom builds for ya!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 26, 2007)

TimSE said:


> Hmm kind of a shame its this hard to get hold of these guitars. even gettin wanted colour finishes seems to be an issue.
> I think i was ganna get a custom build anyways so that way it doesnt seem to be that bad... sucks about hte waiting time tho. sayin that that custom builds for ya!



the wait time isn't near as bad as most companies imo.
four months is not a long time to wait for a custom.


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> the wait time isn't near as bad as most companies imo.
> four months is not a long time to wait for a custom.


Exactly, that is not a long wait at all. 


Aren't you getting a custom Agile? Any updates on that?


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2007)

So how does one acquire said guitar?


----------



## Splees (Dec 26, 2007)

Rick said:


> So how does one acquire said guitar?



a custom? I think you'd just email Kurt. I was looking on the Agile guitar forum and they saaaid there is a form you have to fill out.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

Shannon said:


> they REALLY need to do a green flamed maple.



Exactly what I was thinking.

And wtf, Rondo gas?! Nooooooo!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Splees said:


> Exactly, that is not a long wait at all.
> 
> 
> Aren't you getting a custom Agile? Any updates on that?



yep. and nope. 



Splees said:


> a custom? I think you'd just email Kurt. I was looking on the Agile guitar forum and they saaaid there is a form you have to fill out.



i didn't have to fill out a form.


----------



## Splees (Dec 27, 2007)

BUMMER.... GRR.


well that's what got me confused. I never found a form to fill out. and I never heard of anyone else having to fill one out. Did you just email him?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sayin the wait time is bad - it really isnt! Waiting for anything is my most hated of all things!  Does my nut in

Still ordering a custom asap now


Real Flame Maple top and double cutaway light mahoganny arch top body 
Mahogany Body 
27" scale 5 piece maple neck-thu body construction 
Ebony fretboard with no markers. Position markers are located on the side of the neck. 
24 Extra Jumbo 2.9mm frets and a 13.7" (350mm) radius neck for fast play 
Width of the neck at the nut: 1 7/8"; at the 22st fret: 2 3/16" 
Uniform Neck Profile - For ultra fast playing - 21.5mm at the frest fret and 22mm at the 12th fret.
OR THINNER IF POSSIBLE - Im deffinatly a low action + thin neck player. If its really not possible thats fine.
Grover Die Cast tuners 
Floating Trem Licensed by Floyd Rose 
Volume & tone controls and a coil tap 
Reverse Headstock 
EMG 707s 
Black Flame finish (changed my mind since my last email hah) 
Same body shape to the Interceptor pro with less pointed points for the cutaways. (sorry didnt know how else to describe it hah)
Should be a beast
a sexy beast!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 27, 2007)

Splees said:


> well that's what got me confused. I never found a form to fill out. and I never heard of anyone else having to fill one out. Did you just email him?




no form, just e-mail.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 27, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i didn't have to fill out a form.



Me neither.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 28, 2007)

strange as i have to fill out a form.  maybe its a new thing theyv introduced to help keep track of everything.


----------



## Naren (Dec 28, 2007)

That guitar looks totally gorgeous.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 28, 2007)

do the Interceptor Pros have a different body shape from the Interceptors? They look that way on Rondomusic.

Sorry if this's already been asked.


----------



## Splees (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah the Interceptor has sharper horns than the Pro. Plus the bevels/sculps are different. The body is also thicker on the Pro. Just a different shape all around.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 28, 2007)

Ah I see. Rondo's taken down the Inteceptor Pro from their site it seems.  Shame, they look really awesome and I definitely think their body shape looks cooler.


----------



## Splees (Dec 28, 2007)

I dig it. Pretty damn nice. I hope they use this body shape on the Septor 27s.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

Splees said:


> I dig it. Pretty damn nice. I hope they use this body shape on the Septor 27s.



yes, they will.


----------



## briansteedman (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi. Just wondering from any of you 7 heads that has both, how does the balance compare between the Interceptor and the Interceptor Pro? My band mate has the standard interceptor, and after playing it, it plays nicely but I can't get over the fact that it's so unbalanced. As soon as I let go of the neck, it sags big time! Otherwise, I'd buy one today. 

Does anyone have any comments in regards to the weight/balance/feel of the pro vs. the standard?

Thank you.

/end noob


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 3, 2008)

Never had any balance issue with neither of them (And I had both). 



Buy one...



NOW!


----------



## tie my rope (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah, balance isnt a problem on agiles..


----------



## Splees (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah no real balance issues on the pro. it is much heavier compared to the regular model though. it plays and feels a lot smoother too.


----------

